
Tesla Snags Permit to Start Mass Production in China - toomuchtodo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-13/tesla-s-new-china-plant-gets-permit-to-start-mass-production
======
amacalac
What a terrible headline. Makes it sound like they made off with it like Wile
E. Coyote in a Looney Tunes episode.

~~~
deogeo
Do you have a source that says that's not how it happened? Or are you some
kind of expert in Chinese bureaucracy, to be able to so confidently dismiss
this scenario?

Because if not, I'll put my trust in the journalists who actually did the work
to write the article.

